# floating crane Mammoth



## upwood (Mar 31, 2006)

Greetings, can anyone help with a photo or drawing of the Mammoth floating crane that was used to load 4472 on to Saxonia. I am building a 1/1200 diorama. have Saxonia and the loco but need info on the crane. Thanks, John


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

John go to Gallery and put name in theres 2 photos there


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

John,

In spite of its title *this thread* makes reference to both* Mammoth* and *Mersey Mammoth*.
*Mammoth* was sold in 1986 to Swedish interests and was succeeded by the current *Mersey Mammoth*. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

John, 

Further to my last, one of our members, *eyrebrush* has built (or is in the process) of building a detailed model of *Mammoth*. 
He has plans of the crane and many photographs of his model but unfortunately the links to his photographs in the *Mersey Mammoth* thread don't work any longer.
Why don't you PM him and see what help he can offer you? (Thumb)


----------



## upwood (Mar 31, 2006)

Gydnia and Gulpers Many many thanks, have printed off the photo you suggested and I think I can go from there. Regards, John


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

No problem John - good luck with your project! (Applause)


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

Would love to hear your progress on this model. Some project Good luck
regards Malky Glaister


----------

